# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas > La Rioja >  Las lagunas glaciares de Urbión en La Rioja

## Jonasino

> Hace unos 20.000 años, en el Cuaternario, la acción erosiva de los hielos se dejó sentir en esta parte del Sistema Ibérico. La glaciación en esta zona modeló un paisaje que ha perdurado hasta nuestros días. La última de las glaciaciones cuaternarias, el Würm, trajo consigo la acumulación de grandes espesores de hielo.
> 
> El peso y el movimiento de los hielos y las piedras que arrastraban a su paso fueron poco a poco erosionando la montaña y dando lugar a paredes verticales y vertientes escarpadas bajo las cuales se creó un circo glaciar. A su alrededor, los materiales que se iban depositando fueron conformando morrenas,diques naturales que impiden la evacuación de las láminas de agua.
> 
> La nieve acumulada en las cumbres se funde cuando vuelve el buen tiempo formando todos los años, a los pies del Urbión, un conjunto de pequeñas lagunas, unas permanentes, la mayoría temporales, que salpican este paisaje típicamente alpino.







> Características de los humedales de la Sierra de Urbión
> Los humedales de la Sierra de Urbión están situados en la cabecera del río del mismo nombre, afluente del Najerilla por su margen derecha. Son un conjunto de 10 lagunas de origen glaciar de aguas frías y limpias. La mayor de todas ellas, la Laguna de Urbión, ocupa una superficie de 2,3 ha y es la única de carácter permanente con características lacustres. La profundidad de sus aguas, transparentes y de una tonalidad azul verdoso, alcanza los siete metros. Los nueve humedales restantes son un conjunto de charcas de menor tamaño y profundidad, más o menos colmatadas y que en algunos casos sólo tienen agua en determinados momentos del año.
> 
> En La Rioja, en plena región mediterránea, este conjunto de humedales de alta montaña adquieren un valor extraordinario. Los humedales de la sierra de Urbión son una reliquia glaciar totalmente aislada desde el punto de vista biogeográfico por su localización en la alta montaña. El ambiente de fuertes contrastes térmicos, y la inaccesibilidad del lugar han contribuido a que las lagunas de Urbión se encuentren en un excelente estado de conservación. Los humedales de Urbión poseen una elevada diversidad de flora y fauna acuática, con especies adaptadas a las condiciones de un ambiente alpino húmedo dentro de la región mediterránea. Los miles de años de aislamiento de este lugar han propiciado la existencia de un alto porcentaje de endemismos, y de numerosas especies de flora y fauna de las montañas centroeuropeas.
> 
> Entre las especies de flora que se pueden encontrar destacan la baldelia (Baldellia alpestris) y la estrella de agua (Callitriche palustris), catalogadas como especies "en peligro" por la UICN; así como Calliergon cordifolium, un musgo de gran interés botánico.En cuanto a la fauna, y a pesar de que estas lagunas no constituyen el hábitat apropiado para la vida de aves o peces, sus aguas y el entorno que las rodea albergan numerosos invertebrados microscópicos y macroinvertebrados, principalmente ligados a los fondos acuáticos. En las aguas de estas lagunas crían ocho de las diez especies de anfibios presentes en La Rioja, entre ellas, el tritón palmeado, el sapo partero común y la ranita de San Antón.




Fuente: La Rioja.org, senderoxtrem  y otras

----------

F. Lázaro (04-may-2015),Los terrines (04-may-2015),titobcn (04-may-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mira que he estado veces cerca de allí y nunca me he acercado a verlas, ni éstas ni las de Neila. Ya me vale...

----------


## Jonasino

Neila no conozco, pero estas si. Parece un paisaje suizo de alta montaña.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Una matización al respecto.
Todas las lagunas fotografiadas y la ruta indicada sobre el plano se encuentran en la provincia de Soria. Solo el Pico de Urbión esta en el límite entre Soria y La Rioja.
Por allí hace unos 35 años y dirigiendome al Pico de Urbión desde la Laguna Negra me envolvió la niebla. Afortunadamente tirando para arriba desde la zona de la Laguna Larga, en donde me encontraba, llegué a la pista que iba hacia el Pico de Urbión al que finalmente logré llegar

Saludos.

----------


## Jonasino

> Todas las lagunas fotografiadas y la ruta indicada sobre el plano se encuentran en la provincia de Soria. Solo el Pico de Urbión esta en el límite entre Soria y La Rioja.
> Saludos.


Tienes toda la razón del mundo. Gracias por la corrección

----------

